# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Beach resort in Asia

## South East Asia

My girlfriend and I have two weeks leave in October. We are looking for a beach resort anywhere in Asia. The plan is to spend the morning sightseeing, visiting historical sites, and spending the afternoon /evening on the beach. We don't want to be simply marooned on a beach all day. 

Can anyone recommend such a beach resort which lies withinh striking distance of 2 weeks worth of cultural exploration?

----------


## sankalppatil732

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels. ... 102 travelers mentioned "beach resort" when describing this hotel. ... 2 travelers mentioned "on the ocean" and "onto the ocean" when describing this hotel.
So it will help you to find out your favourite Beach resort in Asia.

Thank you.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels. ..
102 voyagers specified "shoreline resort" while depicting this lodging. 2 explorers specified "on the sea" and "onto the sea" while depicting this lodging. 
So it will help you to discover your most loved Beach resort in Asia.

----------


## aliceta

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels

----------


## Tecapanv

The Oberoi Bali is a good place for relax in this place.

----------


## South East Asia

My girlfriend and I have two weeks leave in October. We are looking for a beach resort anywhere in Asia. The plan is to spend the morning sightseeing, visiting historical sites, and spending the afternoon /evening on the beach. We don't want to be simply marooned on a beach all day. 

Can anyone recommend such a beach resort which lies withinh striking distance of 2 weeks worth of cultural exploration?

----------


## sankalppatil732

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels. ... 102 travelers mentioned "beach resort" when describing this hotel. ... 2 travelers mentioned "on the ocean" and "onto the ocean" when describing this hotel.
So it will help you to find out your favourite Beach resort in Asia.

Thank you.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels. ..
102 voyagers specified "shoreline resort" while depicting this lodging. 2 explorers specified "on the sea" and "onto the sea" while depicting this lodging. 
So it will help you to discover your most loved Beach resort in Asia.

----------


## aliceta

Best Asia Oceanfront Hotels

----------


## Tecapanv

The Oberoi Bali is a good place for relax in this place.

----------

